# The question I got today…



## leigti (Apr 26, 2016)

A friend of mine was over looking at my tortoises, and she wanted to know if I was going to breed them. I of course said no but it got me thinking, is this even possible? I have a male pancake and a female russian. 
Now before everybody has a total conniption fit, I would not attempt it no matter what. I just was wondering if it was possible to get a viable baby tortoise from this pair. This is a Scientific, hypothetical, animal husbandry question. Not interested in starting an ethical debate here people


----------



## Jodie (Apr 27, 2016)

Interesting question. I have no idea. They're similar in size, but certainly not characteristics. I am glad you're not going to try it.


----------



## motero (Apr 27, 2016)

Very, Very, Very, Very, Hugely, Unlikely. But not impossible. That is my opinion.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 27, 2016)

We've talked about this before, and I think the consensus of opinion was that if they are all in the same genus it would be possible. But I may be mis-remembering.


----------



## leigti (Apr 27, 2016)

@Will might know.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 27, 2016)

The largest jump I recall seeing of a hybrid was radiated and redfoot. That's a pretty big jump photogenically. So, what the possibility numerically in a ratio or chance I wouldn't guess. But it is possible.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 27, 2016)

So that's astrochelys and geochelone, two separate genera.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 27, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> So that's astrochelys and geochelone, two separate genera.


And geographically separated for a very long time. The photo and caption was in the first issue of CC&B. I'll try to remember and capture with my phone, break copyright and post it here.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 27, 2016)

Here is that article... Nice looking tortoises, but I'm easy.


----------



## Tom (Apr 27, 2016)

Will said:


> Here is that article...



That makes me want to kick somebody…


----------



## leigti (Apr 28, 2016)

Genetics is interesting to me. I'm glad people haven't gone off on me about this thread.


----------

